# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  دعوة لوزير العدل الجزائر لإحترام القانهون

## معمري يوسف رمزي

معمري محمد الصالح                          				
                        أمين ضبط سابق               					
   إلى السيـــد:
                                        					وزير العــدل، حافـظ الأختام المحـترم،
                الموضــوع: دعـوة لإحتـرام القـانون.
 معالي الوزير، تحية إحترام وتقدير أما بعد،
- حيث أنه من المقرر قانونا وفقا لأحكام المادة221 من الأمر رقم06-03 المؤرخ في15 جويلية2006 المتضمن القانون الأساسي العام للوظيفة العمومية أنه ينتهي سريان أحكام المرسوم85-59 المؤرخ في23 مارس1985 المتضمن القانون الأساسي لعمال المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية بصدور المراسيم التنظيمية لكل فئة من الموظفين.
- حيث أنه من المقرر قانونا وفقا لأحكام المادة77 من المرسوم التنفيذي رقم08-409 المؤرخ في24 ديسمبر2008 المتضمن القانون الأساسي الخاص بمستخدمي أمانات الضبط للجهات القضائية أنه تلغى أحكام المرسوم التنفيذي رقم90-231 المؤرخ في28 يوليو1990 المتضمن القانون الأساسي الخاص الذي يطبق على موظفي كتابات الضبط للجهات القضائية المعدل والمتمم.
- حيث أن إدارتكم الموقرة ممثلة في المديرية العامة للموارد البشرية أصدرت ضد العارض قرار بتاريخ23/03/2009 تحت رقم679/09 قضى بتسريحه من وظيفة أمين ضبط بمحكمة عين وسارة، وجاء في مضمونه أنه تم الإستناد إلى أحكام المرسوم85-59 المؤرخ في23 مارس1985 المتضمن القانون الأساسي لعمال المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية وإلى نصوص المرسوم التنفيذي رقم90-231 المؤرخ في28 يوليو1990 المتضمن القانون الأساسي الخاص الذي يطبق على موظفي كتابات الضبط للجهات القضائية المعدل والمتمم بالمرسوم التنفيذي رقم98-01 المؤرخ في04 جانفي1998، رغم إلغائهما بموجب المادتين221 و77 المذكورتين أعلاه.
- حيث أنه يتبين لكم مما سبق وأنتم وزير العدل ورجل القانون وأستاذ الحقوق والقاضي السابق أن إدارتكم خالفت القانون، لأنه كان عليها الإستناد إلى القوانين القائمة والنافذة وقت صدور القرار.
- حيث أن العارض يلجأ إليكم مجددا ويستنجد ويستغيث بكم بعد إن إستنفذ كل طرق الطعن الإدارية والقضائية، لعل التاريخ يفتح لكم أبوابه على مصراعيه للتبؤ من مراتبه السامية، خصوصا أن الفقه الإداري يجيز للإدارة سحب  القرارات الرامية إلى فصل الموظف من الوظيفة، ويعلل الفقه هذا السحب بالإعتبارات الإنسانية والعدالة والشفقة بحالة الموظف المفصول، وأنتم أعلم بذلك.
- وعليه ومما تم ذكره أعلاه أدعوكم سيدي لإحترام القانون والخضوع لأحكامه والإمتثال لنصوصه، ولاسيما أنكم أنتم من حضرتم النصوص التمهيدية له، وذك بإلغاء أو سحب قرار التسريح، وسيكون الأمر في غاية العدل والإنصاف إذا تكرمتم وأسعفتموني من حالة اليأس والحرمان التي أعيشها يوميا، وإعادة إدماجي في الوظيفة.
- مع العلم أن مصالح المديرية العامة للوظيفة العمومية راسلتكم بتاريخ17 أوت2011 وإلتمست منك دراسة عريضتي والرد عليها وإتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة بشأني وفقا للتنظيم المعمول به، إقتناعا منها بموضوعية وجدية الوقائع والعناصر التي أثرتها خصوصا انها المختصة في مراقبة مدى قانونية القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالحياة المهنية للموظف العمومي.
                                                    تقبـلوا فـائق الإحتـرام والتـقدير
                                                       العــارض

----------

